# montreal guitar show



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Home - Montreal Guitar Show

...i may try and attend this year.

henman guitars will be there. someone at henman guitars suggested, on facebook this morning, that graham henman and i are lookalikes!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ... someone at henman guitars suggested, on facebook this morning, that graham henman and i are lookalikes!


Well David, you decide...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I can get some summer tires and get my snow tires off the car by then, I may attend too.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> If I can get some summer tires and get my snow tires off the car by then, I may attend too.


...it would be great to connect for a cuppa.

but, absolutely no talking!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

T'would indeed.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I went up last year. Really enjoyed going - it was a blast to play all the different guitars (and amps). Ideally if you can get there when the doors open it is easier to get into a amp booth. Also I took the bus up last year (VIA may have a sale too) - I am just lazy that way :0)


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I will be going with my oldest boy. Went last year and it was a blast!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Can we potentially agree on some sort of distinguishing feature that would allow folks here to serendipitously run into each other, without having to agree on places and times? It should probably *not* be a square of red cloth pinned to your t-shirt, but doesn't have to be a distinctive shirt or article of clothing or sideways (ear-to-ear) Mohawk haircut.

Perhaps a simple label (like the kind you wear that say "Hi, my name is...") on one's back and/or front that says "CGF" in big bold letters?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...texting would work for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Can we potentially agree on some sort of distinguishing feature that would allow folks here to serendipitously run into each other, without having to agree on places and times? It should probably *not* be a square of red cloth pinned to your t-shirt, but doesn't have to be a distinctive shirt or article of clothing or sideways (ear-to-ear) Mohawk haircut.
> 
> Perhaps a simple label (like the kind you wear that say "Hi, my name is...") on one's back and/or front that says "CGF" in big bold letters?


I handed out a bunch of t-shirts and guitar straps the last time I went. Few years back now


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Can we potentially agree on some sort of distinguishing feature that would allow folks here to serendipitously run into each other, without having to agree on places and times? It should probably *not* be a square of red cloth pinned to your t-shirt, but doesn't have to be a distinctive shirt or article of clothing or sideways (ear-to-ear) Mohawk haircut.
> 
> Perhaps a simple label (like the kind you wear that say "Hi, my name is...") on one's back and/or front that says "CGF" in big bold letters?


Tophats ?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I will be wearing Neon Yellow Spandex myself. It would be easiest if we all did, no?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...texting would work for me.


Wouldn't for me. I'm a mobile-device-free person.

Sadly, either a top hat OR spandex, worn by yours truly, would be an affront to the dignity of humankind. Seriously. Koffi Annan would redirect his attention from Syria to me, it's that bad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I assume the protesters will target this event as well? They are doing their best to ruin the Grand Prix this week.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I assume the protesters will target this event as well? They are doing their best to ruin the Grand Prix this week.


I read some place where there was an agreement between the festival and student leaders that they would leave this one alone. But then again, there are those right wing anarchists, some of whom are not students, don't give a crap what their leaders say and will do some shit disturbing anyway.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's an indoor event, so I can't see how any protest would affect it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It's an indoor event, so I can't see how any protest would affect it.


...i'm kind of doubtful they would bother with a guitar show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was thinking of the jazz fest in general. It's all in the same area


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was thinking of the jazz fest in general. It's all in the same area


Now THAT I can see disruption of. At least outdoor events. Although seeing some of the shots of the clothing-optional protest yesterday, they"d make it look like some 60's "go-go" bar, or a beach party movie.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just got an email from graham henman at henman guitars. evidently, they will not make the show, so i probably won't attend this year.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The show starts tomorrow. Anybody else going?


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Landed here today around 6:30 and grabbed some fairly awesome sushi with Nik Huber and Jens Ritter and their Rep Jamie Gale and his lovely wife. Met up with Jeff from JJ guitars as well for some beverages before turning in. My oldest boy and I will be covering Jeff's booth at times if anyone wants to say hey. I have picked up Ruokangas guitars as a new line and will be coming home with an amazing Unicorn as our first guitar stock from his line.

This one:

View attachment 1169


I love this show


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Landed here today around 6:30 and grabbed some fairly awesome sushi with Nik Huber and Jens Ritter and their Rep Jamie Gale and his lovely wife. Met up with Jeff from JJ guitars as well for some beverages before turning in. My oldest boy and I will be covering Jeff's booth at times if anyone wants to say hey. I have picked up Ruokangas guitars as a new line and will be coming home with an amazing Unicorn as our first guitar stock from his line.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...


I saw the sign Sold to Axe and You Shall Receive on the guitar when I visited yesterday. Those guitars are amazing. The neck profile is on the thick side for my taste however, I don't know if I could get used to it. Many guitar players like them however.

Are you going to be the only Canadian dealer? I spoke with Juha at last year's show and he said Boutique Tone wanted to be a dealer but they couldn't come to terms.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I went on Saturday. This truly has to be one of the greatest guitar shows on the planet. After just a few short years too. I was surprised at the number of luthiers from Quebec and Ontario, many at the show for the first time. I think the recession may have encouraged some to start their own business or go at it full time as it often happens. I did not see as many "Sold" signs on the guitars as in previous years however. It seemed that what was selling was at the extremes: the very, very high-end stuff (Ruokangas, Mirabella, Ritter, Beauregard) and the most affordable instruments.

I also went to see five shows in three nights.

I saw Bill Frisell and his fantastic band on Thursday doing his tribute to John Lennon. Although I'm not a Lennon or Beatles fan, I'm a huge Frisell fan (I would say he's my biggest influence on the guitar) and have seen him three times. This is his best show ever. I found myself wiping tears from the corner of my eyes more than once, overwhelmed by the sheer beauty of the sounds. He used his new Collins I-35 semi-hollow for the whole show through a simple Fender Hotrod Deluxe and his usual assortment of pedals (Line-6 Delay, Rat, Tubescreamer).

On Friday, I saw Philip Catherine and then Pierre Bensusan. On Saturday, I saw Larry Corryell and Matt Schofield. 

They were all good, but Pierre Bensusan (who I wasn't familiar with) was in a class by himself. I think this man may well be the greatest guitarist alive. The complexity and precision in his playing is absolutety unreal. Beautiful lines played tastefully. I'm not a big fan of his signing however but he only sang a couple of songs and even when signing his playing was largely unaffected. He played a Lowden acoustic for the whole show.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

pattste said:


> I saw the sign Sold to Axe and You Shall Receive on the guitar when I visited yesterday. Those guitars are amazing. The neck profile is on the thick side for my taste however, I don't know if I could get used to it. Many guitar players like them however.
> 
> Are you going to be the only Canadian dealer? I spoke with Juha at last year's show and he said Boutique Tone wanted to be a dealer but they couldn't come to terms.


To my knowledge, we are the only Canuck dealer. 

I do not know the status of BT. Store does not appear to exist any more. It was empty when we walked by.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

pattste said:


> I went on Saturday. This truly has to be one of the greatest guitar shows on the planet. After just a few short years too. I was surprised at the number of luthiers from Quebec and Ontario, many at the show for the first time. I think the recession may have encouraged some to start their own business or go at it full time as it often happens. I did not see as many "Sold" signs on the guitars as in previous years however. It seemed that what was selling was at the extremes: the very, very high-end stuff (Ruokangas, Mirabella, Ritter, Beauregard) and the most affordable instruments.
> 
> I also went to see five shows in three nights.
> 
> ...


Man, I wanted to see that coryell show. Could not make it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Man, I wanted to see that coryell show. Could not make it.


It was a pretty good show. He played a solo, all acoustic set for the first 75 minutes. He was using a recent Martin with lots of bling. Then he had local guitarist Yves Nadeau (who I'll admit that I didn't know) join him on stage for a couple of songs, which was a bit ackward. I have since found out that they play/collaborate together regularly.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

sh333 said:


> Landed here today around 6:30 and grabbed some fairly awesome sushi with Nik Huber and Jens Ritter and their Rep Jamie Gale and his lovely wife. Met up with Jeff from JJ guitars as well for some beverages before turning in. My oldest boy and I will be covering Jeff's booth at times if anyone wants to say hey. I have picked up Ruokangas guitars as a new line and will be coming home with an amazing Unicorn as our first guitar stock from his line.


Hey Scott!

Good to see you got the Ruokangas line. I got a Duke Deluxe a few years ago. Juha does incredible work. If you haven't already, check out the design & first Unicorn build videos Juha posted on Youtube a while back.
I was actually at the show this year as well. Was keeping an eye out, but must have missed you - was there around 12:30 on Saturday.

Jens mentioned Boutique Tone was closed. Looks like they're just sticking to online sales now.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

jcon said:


> Hey Scott!
> 
> Good to see you got the Ruokangas line. I got a Duke Deluxe a few years ago. Juha does incredible work. If you haven't already, check out the design & first Unicorn build videos Juha posted on Youtube a while back.
> I was actually at the show this year as well. Was keeping an eye out, but must have missed you - was there around 12:30 on Saturday.
> ...


We spent most of Sat. out and about in town. Did the Biodome and the Olympic stadium and got lunch at Main St. We did not get to the show until around 4pm IIRC. Sorry we missed you 

I did get to sit down and have a couple beverages with Jeremy on Sunday night and he mentioned the store was closed but that he was going to have something else on the go.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are some pics that my oldest boy shot:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374434325945036.88760.117395491648922&type=1&l=cb4c291963

​


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Juha is such a nice guy. And he makes really great guitars. I remember when he first exhibited this style and was so excited about using old birch. His shape is neat - kind of Les Paul meets Hofner Club (Hofner is now re-using it as well). Here's a quicky shot of one of Brian Monty's birch-topped guitars next to a Juha next to a Hofner CT-20 Club Solid.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Alot of the luthiers are super people. I enjoy hanging with most of the people that exhibit. 

Juha had his wife and his little guy with him and he was so cute. He was a big hit in the Electric Room, walking about with a toy BC rich guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sh333 said:


> Here are some pics that my oldest boy shot:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374434325945036.88760.117395491648922&type=1&l=cb4c291963
> 
> ​


Thanks...Great pics !!

Looks like you guys had a great time in general.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks...Great pics !!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time in general.
> 
> ...


MTL is a really great city and the time you spend outside the show is always fun. There are tonnes of great drinking and eating places and the concerts are often good as well. The Luthier's party on the sat night is awesome as well.

Mike from Audionova has taken us sightseeing on the Sat. both years we have went and we saw all sorts of cool stuff.

My oldest is pretty socially capable so having him around is not a drag like some teenagers would be. He especially likes the Brits from JJ guitars. He is only 15 but is around 6 foot so he can be in a bar and not get hassled.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

sh333 said:


> He is only 15 but is around 6 foot so he can be in a bar and not get hassled.


Heh, as an ex-Montrealer, I can assure you that you don't need to be 15 or 6' tall to get into a bar in that town.

Hey, Scott - how does that featherweight Fibenare sound? That was one of the more interesting guitars to me but I didn't have time to plug it in.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Heh, as an ex-Montrealer, I can assure you that you don't need to be 15 or 6' tall to get into a bar in that town.
> 
> Hey, Scott - how does that featherweight Fibenare sound? That was one of the more interesting guitars to me but I didn't have time to plug it in.


We actually got turned away from the Fishbone show because it was 18+ and they wanted ID 

The Fibenare sounds great! Everything you would want out of 2 x p90's and more. The Phase switch is a nice touch.


----------

